# B14 Steering rack bushings replacement, difficulty ?



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

So I was interested in changing my steering rack bushings in my 96 200sx se.

What is the difficulty of this ?

Overall, I want to tighten up the steering as much as possible.
I plan ( and have been for so long now ), to do the AD22VF brake upgrade and while im at it, replacing the front suspension w/ KYB AGX's energy suspension bushings, and koni bumpstops. 

Currently, I have an 'ebay strut bar' and thats it....is there anything else I can do to make the steering wheel more responsive ?

Thanks in advance, take care.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

::bump::
Anyone, know ?


----------

